# DNS PTR record mit freenet



## paepke (7. Feb. 2008)

hab folgendes Problem:

Ich hab überall in den Zonefile für mein_server.de die IP 88.*.*.184 stehen.

aber ein ping und nslookup spuckt die IP 78.*.*.62 aus - eben ein andere, die ich als zusätzlich IP habe aber nicht zugewiesen. Server steht bei hetzner, die meinen, dass der Server mit der localen DNS etwas falsch hat. Hab aber auch die Zonefile angeschaut - dort ist auch keine IP 78.*.*.62 zu entdecken... 

freenet mails kommen damit leider zurück und melden no DNS PTR record


```
nslookup mein_server.de
Server:         192.168.2.1
Address:        192.168.2.1#53

Name:   mein_server.de
Address: 78.*.*.62
```

Danke Mikel


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2008)

Der PTR für die IP muss von Deinem Provider in seinem DNS Server gesetzt werden, der kommt nicht von Deinem eigenen Server.


----------



## paepke (8. Feb. 2008)

Danke Till

nun hab ich es für den Lookup vom Provider eingestellt bekommen... 
über all wird die richtige IP angezeigt...

nur freenet meldet immer noch:
mx.freenet.de[194.97.55.148] said: 451 inconsistent or no DNS reverse entry
> for 88.198.39.165 (see RFC 1912 2.1) (in reply to RCPT TO command)

kann es sein, dass ich die HauptIP mit smtp_bind_address setzen sollte, damit Postfix immer nur von dieser einen IP sendet?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht und sollte man das machen?


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

Wenn Du mehr als eine IP hast, solltest Du das machen. Und zwar mit:

smtp_bind_address = DeineIPAdresse

in der main.cf und dann postfix neu starten.


----------



## paepke (10. Feb. 2008)

Danke Till

hat geklappt und läuft nun auch prima


----------

